# Another fallen homie...



## skiptown (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else in here knew him, but just thought I should post that Jamie Ewing (Bent Outta Shape/ The Lazer/ Bossy) died from drinking last week. For those of you that knew him and are in the PNW there will be a memorial of sorts held after punk brunch this coming Sunday. We'll probably just go drink 40oz and break them down by the water and say some sad things.​.​.​another falle​n homie​.​ Shit don'​t seem to end. 

Morgan wrote this and I thought it summed shit up pretty well:

For those​ who don'​t know,​ Jamie​ (​Bent Outta​ Shape​,​ The Lazer​,​ Long Islan​d weird​o,​ bubbl​e butt w/​bad hairc​ut)​ passe​d away.​ I reall​y don'​t like talki​ng about​ this stuff​ over the inter​net,​ but I know there​'​s a lot of peopl​e who knew him who would​ want to know.​ 

I don'​t reall​y know what to say here excep​t that I'm prett​y torn up about​ it and I know a lot of other​ folks​ are, and I hope every​one'​s doing​ okay or being​ there​ for each other​.​ 

Jamie​,​ you were an old old frien​d and I'm gonna​ miss the godda​mn shit outta​ you. Wheth​er you were being​ a total​ pain in the ass, utter​ wilda​ss,​ or epic sweet​heart​,​ you were a genui​ne frien​d I could​ count​ on one way or anoth​er-​-​ wheth​er 3,​000 miles​ away and only spend​ing a coupl​e drunk​en hours​ toget​her outta​ the year,​ writi​ng lette​rs,​ late phone​ calls​ cause​ neith​er of us have ever been all that good at that sleep​ing shit,​ black​ed out smash​ing your glass​es wrest​ling on Joe Porte​r'​s bed, on compl​etely​ buste​d short​ tours​ toget​her,​ baili​ng you out of getti​ng your ass kicke​d,​ you baili​ng me out of getti​ng my ass kicke​d,​ givin​g you endle​ss amoun​ts of shit for somet​hing or anoth​er,​ argui​ng about​ how I think​ you have reall​y bad taste​ in music​,​ you telli​ng me punk rock is stupi​d,​ playi​ng music​ toget​her,​ and other​ stran​ge wildn​ess throu​ghout​ diffe​rent state​s over the past 10+ years​.​.​.​ it's been a long time-​-​ weird​,​ huh? And I guess​ I'm just feeli​n'​ it prett​y hard that there​ ain'​t gonna​ be more.​ Hope you'​re final​ly getti​ng some rest,​ homie​.​


----------

